# Is Lexington KY the lowest rate in the United States?



## AintWorthIt

Currently .65 a mile


----------



## DriverJ

AintWorthIt said:


> Currently .65 a mile


DAMN!! They must think the hillbillies are especially stupid. I couldn't believe the $0.70 here.

Well, I was sometimes doing over three times as many rides per week as their 'best drivers', according to Uber's stats, so they've lost a lot more in me, than what I did in them.


----------



## UberHammer

Apparently Travis hates Kentucky.


----------



## DriverJ

UberHammer said:


> Apparently Travis hates Kentucky.


Kentucky, and the other 49 hate him too.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

AintWorthIt said:


> Currently .65 a mile


What's the base fare, minimum fare and per minute rate?


----------



## AintWorthIt

$1 base and .15 a minute


----------



## DriverJ

Probably wouldn't be so bad if it was like 1968.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Who's still driving?! Why are these ****s still driving?!!!


----------



## DriverJ

Lexington -

$0.65/mile, $0.15/minute, $4.00 Minimum Fare, $5.00 Cancellation Fee, $1.00 Base

New average yearly salary - $4,287.12 for 70 hours/week.


----------



## SmileBit199

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Who's still driving?! Why are these ****s still driving?!!!


They want it worse than you.

Its called hustle.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

SmileBit199 said:


> They want it worse than you.
> 
> Its called hustle.


For $0.04/mile profit, they can have it! I'll pick up aluminum cans off the side of street and make that much with .01% of the risk and hassle of being a digital-era taxi service.


----------



## AintWorthIt

SmileBit199 said:


> They want it worse than you.
> 
> Its called hustle.


No, it's called ignorance.


----------



## Junior.M

AintWorthIt said:


> Currently .65 a mile


You still driving for uber than ? No words to describe you . Look for another Job for God's sake .


----------



## DriverJ

SmileBit199 said:


> They want it worse than you.
> 
> Its called hustle.


It's called desperation and/or stupidity at $0.70/mile. There's a big difference.


----------



## stiflers mom

I just punched in a FARE ESTIMATE from Lexington, KY to Nashville, TN. It's CHEAPER than airfare from city to city and I get EVERYONE's PRIVATE DRIVER! Anyone want to take a road trip?


----------



## DriverJ

stiflers mom said:


> I just punched in a FARE ESTIMATE from Lexington, KY to Nashville, TN. It's CHEAPER than airfare from city to city and I get EVERYONE's PRIVATE DRIVER! Anyone want to take a road trip?


I'll go with you....IF...YOU'RE REALLY STIFLER'S MOM!


----------



## DriverJ

Junior.M said:


> You still driving for uber than ? No words to describe you . Look for another Job for God's sake .


I know the guy. He's no longer working for Luber. He can read, write, knows his A, B, C's, and everything. Uber sucks, you know it, I know it, and 'he' knows it. Hell, even Uber knows it.


----------



## Raquel

AintWorthIt said:


> Currently .65 a mile


That's insane!!!! No one can drive at that rate!!!! That is only 0.07 over the deterioration rate set by the IRS of 0.575..


----------



## DriverJ

Raquel said:


> That's insane!!!! No one can drive at that rate!!!! That is only 0.07 over the deterioration rate set by the IRS of 0.575..


Yep, I'm in Louisville, just down I-64 from Lexington, and it's $0.70/mile here.

It doesn't even seem real. I have something else going too, but I truly feel for those that don't. Thankfully, most people (I believe) were doing this for some 'extra money.' Unfortunately, the extra money being earned will all go to Uber now. They suck horribly bad. I'm not a big Uber fan.


----------



## Raquel

DriverJ said:


> Yep, I'm in Louisville, jut down I-64 from Lexington, and it's $0.70/mile here.
> 
> It doesn't even seem real. I have something else going too, but I truly feel for those that don't. Thankfully, most people (I believe) were doing this for some 'extra money.' Unfortunately, the extra money being earned will all go to Uber now. They suck horribly bad. I'm not a big Uber fan.


anyone driving at 0.65 a mile is not only not making money...but they are literally paying uber for the privilege of driving their "clients" around..


----------



## DriverJ

Raquel said:


> anyone driving at 0.65 a mile is not only not making money...but they are literally paying uber for the privilege of driving their "clients" around..


Some don't seem to get it though. It looked to be business as usually in Louisville tonight. Minus at least one though, moi.


----------



## Raquel

DriverJ said:


> Some don't seem to get it though. It looked to be business as usually in Louisville tonight. Minus at least one though, moi.


There will always be gullible idiots around.. I'm working tonight.. at 0.90 a mile but I'm only taking airport pickups..and checking destinations at the door. Had to eject a PAX earlier who wanted to go literally down the street to the rental car center...

So far tonight 4 airport pickups.. $91..


----------



## RideshareGuru

Raquel said:


> There will always be gullible idiots around.. I'm working tonight.. at 0.90 a mile but I'm only taking airport pickups..and checking destinations at the door. Had to eject a PAX earlier who wanted to go literally down the street to the rental car center...
> 
> So far tonight 4 airport pickups.. $91..


Better hope they don't get rid of flat rates like they did here in Nashville.


----------



## DriverJ

Raquel said:


> There will always be gullible idiots around.. I'm working tonight.. at 0.90 a mile but I'm only taking airport pickups..and checking destinations at the door. Had to eject a PAX earlier who wanted to go literally down the street to the rental car center...
> 
> So far tonight 4 airport pickups.. $91..


There you go, good for you. Obviously, even now there are some people, in some markets, that can do okay. When I started here the fare was $1.40/mile. With fewer cars, working 70 hours/week, combined with better tips back then (for whatever reason), I was doing kind of okay. I was only doing Uber at the time, but I could have made it just on my Uber income. When the rates went to $1.15/mile, and there started being more drivers out, I could see the future wasn't looking good, especially since Chicago and other cities were already being squeezed.

We can't pickup at the airport here. I've only heard of one driver getting a ticket, but it isn't worth the hassle to me. I used to get a lot of airport dropoffs in the mornings when I stayed out all night, but after the decrease to $1.15, it was barely worth it. I've not driven a paid mile at $0.70, nor would I, ever - for Uber or anyone else, and the once (almost) reasonably priced airport runs would now be about $5 from most of the downtown hotels. That's what I may charge someone for a ride if I just happened to be going that way anyway. Now the dead miles really do kill ya. Uber isn't even close to being a viable income for me anymore. At $0.65 in Lexington, and $0.70 here, I assume Uber is content with a never-ending (hopefully) revolving door of drivers to use until they wise up after a few days ad move on.

They don't have a local office here. Just a band of traveling Uber Gypsies that stop by an office from time-to-time. The next time they're in town, I'll be ridding myself of one crappy iPhone 4. I want to hand it to someone directly, and get a receipt. I almost wish Travis would be with them, but I have a feeling I'd wind up in jail, and he'd be leaving in an AmUberlance.


----------



## Raquel

RideshareGuru said:


> Better hope they don't get rid of flat rates like they did here in Nashville.


We don't have flat rates at Sac airport....


----------



## Raquel

DriverJ said:


> There you go, good for you. Obviously, even now there are some people, in some markets, that can do okay. When I started here the fare was $1.40/mile. With fewer cars, working 70 hours/week, combined with better tips back then (for whatever reason), I was doing kind of okay. I was only doing Uber at the time, but I could have made it just on my Uber income. When the rates went to $1.15/mile, and there started being more drivers out, I could see the future wasn't looking good, especially since Chicago and other cities were already being squeezed.
> 
> We can't pickup at the airport here. I've only heard of one driver getting a ticket, but it isn't worth the hassle to me. I used to get a lot of airport dropoffs in the mornings when I stayed out all night, but after the decrease to $1.15, it was barely worth it. I've not driven a paid mile at $0.70, nor would I, ever - for Uber or anyone else, and the once (almost) reasonably priced airport runs would now be about $5 from most of the downtown hotels. That's what I may charge someone for a ride if I just happened to be going that way anyway. Now the dead miles really do kill ya. Uber isn't even close to being a viable income for me anymore. At $0.65 in Lexington, and $0.70 here, I assume Uber is content with a never-ending (hopefully) revolving door of drivers to use until they wise up after a few days ad move on.
> 
> They don't have a local office here. Just a band of traveling Uber Gypsies that stop by an office from time-to-time. The next time they're in town, I'll be ridding myself of one crappy iPhone 4. I want to hand it to someone directly, and get a receipt. I almost wish Travis would be with them, but I have a feeling I'd wind up in jail, and he'd be leaving in an AmUberlance.


I am sorry to hear this.. it seems you poured your heart and worked heart, and Uber eventually bent you over. These fare drops are not bringing in many new riders..it's really a net loser for them.. They could raise the rates to a reasonable living wage and give all the drivers a living wage..and still make a shit load of money for their investors.. But I guess it's **** the drivers...and squeeze us for every penny they can....Good luck out there..in your future endeavors..


----------



## DriverJ

Raquel said:


> I am sorry to hear this.. it seems you poured your heart and worked heart, and Uber eventually bent you over. These fare drops are not bringing in many new riders..it's really a net loser for them.. They could raise the rates to a reasonable living wage and give all the drivers a living wage..and still make a shit load of money for their investors.. But I guess it's **** the drivers...and squeeze us for every penny they can....Good luck out there..in your future endeavors..


Thank you, and the best to you also. Yeah, they're just getting to the lowest rates where they can keep enough new blood signing up, and still manage to stay afloat. I'm sure they have much more planned than just riding passengers. I believe they want to eventually deliver anything and everything that can be driven by a driver with only an operator's license. If they start getting into the commercial areas they'd get into DOT regulations, as well as commercial driver's licenses. That, of course, would mean that they'd have to actually start paying the drivers. They want the free, or practically free, labor. Sharing the money isn't in their business plan.


----------



## Raquel

DriverJ said:


> Thank you, and the best to you also. Yeah, they're just getting to the lowest rates where they can keep enough new blood signing up, and still manage to stay afloat. I'm sure they have much more planned than just riding passengers. I believe they want to eventually deliver anything and everything that can be driven by a driver with only an operator's license. If they start getting into the commercial areas they'd get into DOT regulations, as well as commercial driver's licenses. That, of course, would mean that they'd have to actually start paying the drivers. They want the free, or practically free, labor. Sharing the money isn't in their business plan.


Well like Enron before them... Uber will collapse at the weight of their own greed. The only reason they've been able to grow so fast is because they've been able to skirt regulations and laws.. and that too will not last much longer..as many jurisdictions are starting to tighten the screws around Uber...

The whole Uber business model is predicated on smoke and mirrors and operating in a legal grey area...

On the other hand, I can tell by our brief exchange you will be fine...so don't sweat uber... they too will pass....like a bad dream..or an abusive relationship..We are all stronger for having went through it....


----------



## RideshareGuru

Raquel said:


> We don't have flat rates at Sac airport....


Ewwww, Sacto, that's where I'm from actually. I moved away in 1996 and never looked back!


----------



## Raquel

RideshareGuru said:


> Ewwww, Sacto, that's where I'm from actually. I moved away in 1996 and never looked back!


Haha..Escape from SacTown...we should send the dogs to bring you back...Nobody escapes from SacTown.


----------



## DriverJ

Raquel said:


> Well like Enron before them... Uber will collapse at the weight of their own greed. The only reason they've been able to grow so fast is because they've been able to skirt regulations and laws.. and that too will not last much longer..as many jurisdictions are starting to tighten the screws around Uber...
> 
> The whole Uber business model is predicated on smoke and mirrors and operating in a legal grey area...
> 
> On the other hand, I can tell by our brief exchange you will be fine...so don't sweat uber... they too will pass....like a bad dream..or an abusive relationship..We are all stronger for having went through it....


Yes ma'am, I know we'll all be fine. Except the individuals that set out to exploit those that just wanted to work hard and earn a reasonable wage for doing so. I truly believe in Karma, it's very real, it's cause-and-effect. Some people just expect a winning lottery ticket or something if they return a lost wallet. It doesn't quite work that way. 

I do KNOW that people like Travis Kalanick will never know TRUE happiness. That type believes that they can buy it once they have more money than everyone else, or it'll come because they have attained some level of celebrity, or imaginary 'power'. That's all about ego. They believe in order for them to _*win, *_someone has to_* lose.*_ That's why Travis and Uber are always embroiled in chaos and conflict. They are the kind of people that are still miserable even after they have their billions, because something is still missing, but they can't quite figure out what it is. Surely it must be that they need more money or 'power.' What else matters? They're blind! I can only imagine what Uber could have been if it was created with the best of intentions, and to be as good for _*everyone*_ involved as was possible. It was a potential win, win, win made in heaven. Instead it was made into a mine, mine, mine! They had an opportunity most individuals and/or companies never get. An opportunity that not so long ago (before the Internet) was hardly possible, but they let it be all about greed. I'm all about Uber making their money, but I don't believe it's too much to ask to let a driver _*earn*_ a comfortable living too. The paying riders, media, politicians, and everyone else, I'm sure, would have had a much more positive attitude about them. Instead, they've alienated nearly everyone, except the ones wanting their piece of the Uber billion-dollar pie. They could have been *THE* company to emulate, instead of fodder for the next horrible website article.

Travis and company would have been worth billions, the riders would have gotten prompt, courteous , safe, reliable transportation at a great price, and the drivers could have had a good job, one in which they actually felt like a *partner*, and they would have been proud to say they drove for Uber. A job where they (we) would have actually felt good about offering bottled water or whatever else to our passengers, because we earned a good living and felt appreciated by the company, and the riders.

Instead - we have this.


----------



## DriverJ

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Who's still driving?! Why are these ****s still driving?!!!


????????????????????????????????????????????? I'm baffled.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> Ewwww, Sacto, that's where I'm from actually. I moved away in 1996 and never looked back!


HeHe, so it's a really nice place huh?


----------



## DriverJ

DriverJ said:


> It's called desperation and/or stupidity at $0.70/mile. There's a big difference.


Ooops, we were talking Lexington at $0.65/mile, and not Louisville at $0.70/mile. In that case it's called flat-out insanity!!

Hustle...paleeeeze.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> HeHe, so it's a really nice place huh?


Well, it's no Detroit, but high cost of living, not much to do (people go to SF on the weekends), high taxes, and way too many liberals.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, it's no Detroit, but high cost of living, not much to do (people go to SF on the weekends), high taxes, and way too many liberals.


Well, at least you have SF, in case you're gay, or maybe thinking about crossing over. 

Peace, that was only an attempt at humor. I've been up all night and not thinking clearly.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DriverJ said:


> Well, at least you have SF, in case you're gay, or maybe thinking about crossing over.
> 
> Peace, that was only an attempt at humor. I've been up all night and not thinking clearly.


I hope the hell you weren't out driving. I was going to stay home tonight and watch both games but after the first game ended Lyft started surging so I couldn't resist. Pulled a 7 hour stint. It warnt too bad. A tad over $28 an hour. Tired as all hell though.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> Well, at least you have SF, in case you're gay, or maybe thinking about crossing over.
> 
> Peace, that was only an attempt at humor. I've been up all night and not thinking clearly.


Gay/straight, its all the same now.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> Gay/straight, its all the same now.


 F'n great! I love Carlin. The best of all time. He was pretty good at comedy too!


----------



## AintWorthIt

Think I've been deactived, oh well it was a good run.


----------



## Roogy

just checked the passenger app for Lexington. Its almost 2 am there on a Wednesday morning. Six cars roaming around in the vicinity of the U of K. Who are these desperate slobs?


----------



## DriverJ

Roogy said:


> just checked the passenger app for Lexington. Its almost 2 am there on a Wednesday morning. Six cars roaming around in the vicinity of the U of K. Who are these desperate slobs?


I have no idea. Maybe they're waiting on their Meth. dealers? I try to understand people are trying to make a living, but it seems like they would realize Uber isn't the place to do that. $0.65/mile, wow!


----------



## DriverJ

stiflers mom said:


> I just punched in a FARE ESTIMATE from Lexington, KY to Nashville, TN. It's CHEAPER than airfare from city to city and I get EVERYONE's PRIVATE DRIVER! Anyone want to take a road trip?


In trip dinner is served with that too. Usually a skunk or possum. Sometimes a small deer, but they're hell on the car!


----------



## DriverJ

Roogy said:


> just checked the passenger app for Lexington. Its almost 2 am there on a Wednesday morning. Six cars roaming around in the vicinity of the U of K. Who are these desperate slobs?


I think Travis is strapping iPhones on stray dogs and winos to try and lure the low IQ drivers out to see what all the fuss is about.

If they start accepting requests, well HEYHEY! We've got UberDog and UberMadDog2020!


----------



## Uberalex23

That rate is a joke but if hillbillies are willing to work for crumbs then why not? At the same time Kentucky is one the cheapest States to live in.


----------



## observer

DriverJ said:


> There you go, good for you. Obviously, even now there are some people, in some markets, that can do okay. When I started here the fare was $1.40/mile. With fewer cars, working 70 hours/week, combined with better tips back then (for whatever reason), I was doing kind of okay. I was only doing Uber at the time, but I could have made it just on my Uber income. When the rates went to $1.15/mile, and there started being more drivers out, I could see the future wasn't looking good, especially since Chicago and other cities were already being squeezed.
> 
> We can't pickup at the airport here. I've only heard of one driver getting a ticket, but it isn't worth the hassle to me. I used to get a lot of airport dropoffs in the mornings when I stayed out all night, but after the decrease to $1.15, it was barely worth it. I've not driven a paid mile at $0.70, nor would I, ever - for Uber or anyone else, and the once (almost) reasonably priced airport runs would now be about $5 from most of the downtown hotels. That's what I may charge someone for a ride if I just happened to be going that way anyway. Now the dead miles really do kill ya. Uber isn't even close to being a viable income for me anymore. At $0.65 in Lexington, and $0.70 here, I assume Uber is content with a never-ending (hopefully) revolving door of drivers to use until they wise up after a few days ad move on.
> 
> They don't have a local office here. Just a band of traveling Uber Gypsies that stop by an office from time-to-time. The next time they're in town, I'll be ridding myself of one crappy iPhone 4. I want to hand it to someone directly, and get a receipt. I almost wish Travis would be with them, but I have a feeling I'd wind up in jail, and he'd be leaving in an AmUberlance.


Would you be picking up at PIA? Pixley International Airport,  and I can almost bet the meetings weren't held at Sam Druckers drugstore/post office/convention center. He would run off Uber Gypsies with his shotgun.

I hope this doesn't mean you're signing off the forum. I enjoyed reading your posts.
Ok most of them.

Say Hi to Mr. Haney.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Would you be picking up at PIA? Pixley International Airport,  and I can almost bet the meetings weren't held at Sam Druckers drugstore/post office/convention center. He would run off Uber Gypsies with his shotgun.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean you're signing off the forum. I enjoyed reading your posts.
> Ok most of them.
> 
> Say Hi to Mr. Haney.


BTW, both Pixley and Green Acres are located in CALIFORNIA!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What makes you think they're driving their own cars?


----------



## Mike Vidal

DriverJ said:


> Lexington -
> 
> $0.65/mile, $0.15/minute, $4.00 Minimum Fare, $5.00 Cancellation Fee, $1.00 Base
> 
> New average yearly salary - $4,287.12 for 70 hours/week.


At this rate, you are paying uber to drive, .65 less 20%(.13)=.52/mile less .575 (IRS operating cost of a vehicle) = -.055/mile is what you pay uber to drive. Drive 100 paid miles, you just gave uber $5.50


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What makes you think they're driving their own cars?


----------



## DriverJ

Uberalex23 said:


> That rate is a joke but if hillbillies are willing to work for crumbs then why not? At the same time Kentucky is one the cheapest States to live in.


Most people, regardless of where they live, or the cost of living, aren't going to work for free.


----------



## Uberalex23

DriverJ said:


> Most people, regardless of where they live, or the cost of living, aren't going to work for free.


ask hillbillies in your town, they have a different opinion.


----------



## DriverJ

Uberalex23 said:


> ask hillbillies in your town, they have a different opinion.


Oh no, I grew up in Kentucky, I don't have to ask anyone, anything. Just because a very, very few dumbasses are willing to work and drive their cars into the junkyard for pennies because they have some grand delusion of Uber being worth a ****, most won't. Might be some hillbillies here, but they're 'Country Dumb.'

My car is resting comfortably in my driveway, waiting to ride me the (4) miles to work, where it will rest again until it's time for it to take me the (4) miles back home. A job where I have insurance, vacation time, personal days. sick days, I earn a decent wage, and I don't have to feel sleazy being associated with suck a ****ed-up company as Uber. Give it a try.

Sounds like maybe you're still driving? I sure hope it's not for some of the ridiculous fares going on right now. I started at $1.40/mile, but since I now know what these thieves are about, I wouldn't even do it for that now.

_*You wouldn't happen to work for Uber would you?*_


----------



## Uberalex23

DriverJ said:


> Oh no, I grew up in Kentucky, I don't have to ask anyone, anything. Just because a very, very few dumbasses are willing to work and drive their cars into the junkyard for pennies because they have some grand delusion of Uber being worth a ****, most won't. Might be some hillbillies here, but they're 'Country Dumb.'
> 
> My car is resting comfortably in my driveway, waiting to ride me the (4) miles to work, where it will rest again until it's time for it to take me the (4) miles back home. A job where I have insurance, vacation time, personal days. sick days, I earn a decent wage, and I don't have to feel sleazy being associated with suck a ****ed-up company as Uber. Give it a try.
> 
> Sounds like maybe you're still driving? I sure hope it's not for some of the ridiculous fares going on right now. I started at $1.40/mile, but since I now know what these thieves are about, I wouldn't even do it for that now.
> 
> _*You wouldn't happen to work for Uber would you?*_


i really hope that you are correct, but i think you underestimate how many people are willing to work for peanuts


----------



## DriverJ

Uberalex23 said:


> i really hope that you are correct, but i think you underestimate how many people are willing to work for peanuts


I understand, but they can't work for what Uber is paying. At least not for long. I also believe that by screwing this many people Uber is just begging the state and federal governments to investigate them. I wonder if they'very ever had an X driver making $100,000/year? I'm guessing no. After you have enough people complaining over that bullshit alone, it will start to change things.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Roogy said:


> just checked the passenger app for Lexington. Its almost 2 am there on a Wednesday morning. Six cars roaming around in the vicinity of the U of K. Who are these desperate slobs?


Took a peak Sunday at midnight and now Monday 3PM
Very few cars and surge.
x2.5 at midnight and x1.5 Monday afternoon.

Do they have a minimum guaranty?
If they do it looks like Uber will have to raise the rates once the guaranty is over.
I have a feeling they will...... but not back to what it was before.

Anyway for the sake of all of us.... Kentucky STOP DRIVING!


----------



## nutzareus

Maybe the drivers there finally got the hint. I just dropped the pickup point right in the middle of Lexington, KY and it says "No UberX Available"

Edit: Dammit! One car just popped up, 17 minutes away. LOL! 1.5x surge rate.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I can't speak for Lexington but I am in Louisville. I've been at the Uber game for nearly 6 months and since the rate cuts only take surge rides when they are 3.0X while I do Lyft. (think I've had 2 rides in 2 weeks) I will say the Louisville map has been interesting. The screen shot below is from Saturday evening at 1:45 a.m. Peak bar time around here. No cars available. I see surges to get cars on the road on Mondays and Tuesdays, hell it surged this morning. They won't last long, just long enough to get a few cars out then it goes away. It's also funny cars now pop up on the west side of town, they must be hiring whomever comes through the doors at this point. I think the Uber hiring numbers are far greater than we will ever know. There is usually a few cars in downtown, but the east side of town has consistent issues with getting an Uber, which is great.

It seems to me that Louisville drivers have taken a stand against this nonsense, I have a few other friends who drive in town and all of us have stopped going online. When Uber first came to town, our rate was $1.40 and now it's been cut in half to $.70. I remember when I first started and thinking to myself: " Man I don't know if this is worth it." That was at $1.40! Now it's down right deflating. I do my best with Lyft then call it a night, I will not work at these rates.

I've said it on countless threads on this site: TURN OFF YOUR PHONE. Don't be a sucker for these sorry guarantees, don't be slave to these wages, you are better than that and deserve better especially when you're out risking your own car late at night. From what I have watched on the map and the numerous text messages Uber sends to try to get drivers online, the Louisville drivers are winning. How long will these rates go on? Who knows. But they are going to be in a world of hurt if they are still this low around Derby time.


----------



## DriverJ

ElectroFuzz said:


> Took a peak Sunday at midnight and now Monday 3PM
> Very few cars and surge.
> x2.5 at midnight and x1.5 Monday afternoon.
> 
> Do they have a minimum guaranty?
> If they do it looks like Uber will have to raise the rates once the guaranty is over.
> I have a feeling they will...... but not back to what it was before.
> 
> Anyway for the sake of all of us.... Kentucky STOP DRIVING!


I haven't driven in over (2) weeks, returned my phone nearly a week ago, and haven't been keeping up with it, but the guarantees were a lousy $14 and $10. That's insane, and not something I would even think about doing. We know what $14 and $10 becomes - NOTHING! I just looked on the app for the first time in a few days, and it does look like there is a fewer number of drivers out, but it's only a little after 7pm here. I suspect that more of the Uber drive-hards will still be out in a little while. I don't get why they don't realize that they're hurting themselves and every other driver in every market by working for nothing.


----------



## DriverJ

nutzareus said:


> Maybe the drivers there finally got the hint. I just dropped the pickup point right in the middle of Lexington, KY and it says "No UberX Available"
> 
> Edit: Dammit! One car just popped up, 17 minutes away. LOL! 1.5x surge rate.


If you're in Maryland, go ahead and do a request, I bet that driver in Lexington driver will come get you. These aren't real bright people we're dealing with.


----------



## DriverJ

AintWorthIt said:


> I can't speak for Lexington but I am in Louisville. I've been at the Uber game for nearly 6 months and since the rate cuts only take surge rides when they are 3.0X while I do Lyft. (think I've had 2 rides in 2 weeks) I will say the Louisville map has been interesting. The screen shot below is from Saturday evening at 1:45 a.m. Peak bar time around here. No cars available. I see surges to get cars on the road on Mondays and Tuesdays, hell it surged this morning. They won't last long, just long enough to get a few cars out then it goes away. It's also funny cars now pop up on the west side of town, they must be hiring whomever comes through the doors at this point. I think the Uber hiring numbers are far greater than we will ever know. There is usually a few cars in downtown, but the east side of town has consistent issues with getting an Uber, which is great.
> 
> It seems to me that Louisville drivers have taken a stand against this nonsense, I have a few other friends who drive in town and all of us have stopped going online. When Uber first came to town, our rate was $1.40 and now it's been cut in half to $.70. I remember when I first started and thinking to myself: " Man I don't know if this is worth it." That was at $1.40! Now it's down right deflating. I do my best with Lyft then call it a night, I will not work at these rates.
> 
> I've said it on countless threads on this site: TURN OFF YOUR PHONE. Don't be a sucker for these sorry guarantees, don't be slave to these wages, you are better than that and deserve better especially when you're out risking your own car late at night. From what I have watched on the map and the numerous text messages Uber sends to try to get drivers online, the Louisville drivers are winning. How long will these rates go on? Who knows. But they are going to be in a world of hurt if they are still this low around Derby time.
> 
> View attachment 4004
> View attachment 4005


Screw Uber on Derby. Come to think of it, SCREW UBER early and often! SWIM (Someone Who Isn't Me) made $3,600 last derby week in his/her personal vehicle hustling rides. Illegal yes, but I, I mean SWIM, likes to make sure the visitors to my, I mean 'their' city, are well cared for. If it means I, I mean 'they', have to make money in the process, well, so be it.


----------



## DriverJ

observer said:


> Would you be picking up at PIA? Pixley International Airport,  and I can almost bet the meetings weren't held at Sam Druckers drugstore/post office/convention center. He would run off Uber Gypsies with his shotgun.
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean you're signing off the forum. I enjoyed reading your posts.
> Ok most of them.
> 
> Say Hi to Mr. Haney.


Ah, yes, you know about Pixley. Yeah, I have a lot of riders coming in on crop dusters.  I told Sam Drucker what Uber is up to and he said he's gonna start running off the Ubers and letting the (other) Gypsie cabs operate freely.

Sorry you didn't enjoy ALL of my posts, but I realize I can probably be hard to take sometimes. My fingers seem to type away, and often 'say' things even I don't agree with. I think I'm possessed by evil spirits or something. I really don't mean to offend anyone, but I'm sure I do.

Oh, just told Mr. Haney you said, hi. He said to stop by sometime, "have I gotta deal for you."


----------



## DriverJ

Mike Vidal said:


> At this rate, you are paying uber to drive, .65 less 20%(.13)=.52/mile less .575 (IRS operating cost of a vehicle) = -.055/mile is what you pay uber to drive. Drive 100 paid miles, you just gave uber $5.50


Uber is 'The Next Big Thing" though. I believe we should all due our part and finance their criminal enterprise. Ok, maybe not.

Honestly, I can't even imagine a scenario in which I would even drive for them again. It would have to be a substantial amount of cash, up front, with absolutely no way for them to screw me over, again. Even then I wouldn't trust them, I'd just take their money.

Who would have ever thought they could suck this badly?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uberalex23 said:


> That rate is a joke but if hillbillies are willing to work for crumbs then why not? At the same time Kentucky is one the cheapest States to live in.


HMMM
Median 2 BR 10 mile radius LEX 1092 gross UBER miles
Median 2 BR 10 mile radius San Diego 1700 gross UBER miles

SD prices would have to be about 1.55 to equal LEX mile number. About what it was last summer.

Still not moving! But driving less miles to pay my house payment would be nice. . 
But perhaps we should not judge other drivers by what they get paid to drive. Oh wait it is Kentucky


----------



## DriverJ

frndthDuvel said:


> HMMM
> Median 2 BR 10 mile radius LEX 1092 gross UBER miles
> Median 2 BR 10 mile radius San Diego 1700 gross UBER miles
> 
> SD prices would have to be about 1.55 to equal LEX mile number. About what it was last summer.
> 
> Still not moving! But driving less miles to pay my house payment would be nice. .
> But perhaps we should not judge other drivers by what they get paid to drive. Oh wait it is Kentucky


English please.


----------



## observer

DriverJ said:


> Ah, yes, you know about Pixley. Yeah, I have a lot of riders coming in on crop dusters.  I told Sam Drucker what Uber is up to and he said he's gonna start running off the Ubers and letting the (other) Gypsie cabs operate freely.
> 
> Sorry you didn't enjoy ALL of my posts, but I realize I can probably be hard to take sometimes. My fingers seem to type away, and often 'say' things even I don't agree with. I think I'm possessed by evil spirits or something. I really don't mean to offend anyone, but I'm sure I do.
> 
> Oh, just told Mr. Haney you said, hi. He said to stop by sometime, "have I gotta deal for you."


Lol, my dad LOVED that show. That and Hee Haw. Great memories!

I'M sure my dad and Mr Haney are haggling over old crappy tractors up in the golden pastures.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

stiflers mom said:


> I just punched in a FARE ESTIMATE from Lexington, KY to Nashville, TN. It's CHEAPER than airfare from city to city and I get EVERYONE's PRIVATE DRIVER! Anyone want to take a road trip?


4 buddies city-hopping in an uber x... Is Morgan Spurlock reading this?


----------



## AintWorthIt

Just another Tuesday night in Louisville. 1 car out and a 2.1x surge lol


----------



## DriverJ

AintWorthIt said:


> Just another Tuesday night in Louisville. 1 car out and a 2.1x surge lol


Man, if no one went online they'd be forced to adjust the rates. They would absolutely have no choice. Everyone that stays offline is not only helping themselves, but every other driver everywhere.


----------



## dk.uber

While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus. 

I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more? 

Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


----------



## Mike Vidal

dk.uber said:


> While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.
> 
> I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more?
> 
> Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


And what is wrong with making more than minimum wage with this gig? I find your logic a bit flawed. In some retail establishments sales clerks get a commission on their sales so the can earn better than minimum.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

dk.uber said:


> While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.
> 
> I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more?
> 
> Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


You clearly don't understand Uber-math. The 14.00 guarantee is GROSS fares. So assuming you did a single $5.00 fare during the hour, they will top you up to the guarantee of $14.00. 
Now it's time to pay your pimp. Uber takes it's $1.00 safe rides fee off the top, then it takes 20% of the remaining $13.00 leaving you with $10.40. Out of this, you pay for your car. So you probably drove 7 or 8 miles over the hour which gets you down to around $8.00 at peak times, no telling how many pennies you can make during non-peak. More realistically you'll get 2 calls during the peak hour and now you are looking at $14.00 - 2 safe rides fees or $12.00- 20% or a grand total of $9.60. Again, this is PEAK and you put 10 or 12 miles on your car.


----------



## Roogy

dk.uber said:


> It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that.


I agree with you. It's more difficult to get a job in fast food or at a retailer. For that you actually have to sit and interview with a hiring manager. Uber driver should eventually find its level at minimum wage after expenses. In many cities right now it's well below minimum wage, but there is still a supply of drivers who are cool with $5/hr after all expenses.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

DriverJ said:


> Yep, I'm in Louisville, just down I-64 from Lexington, and it's $0.70/mile here.
> 
> It doesn't even seem real. I have something else going too, but I truly feel for those that don't. Thankfully, most people (I believe) were doing this for some 'extra money.' Unfortunately, the extra money being earned will all go to Uber now. They suck horribly bad. I'm not a big Uber fan.


I sympathize with Uber drivers making sub-minimum wage, but only because I take college courses on disenfranchisement, economic predation and destructive competition, etc. When the passengers discover what a raw shake the drivers have, most will just ****ing laugh and ramp up the mistreatment. Pax know they "outrank" us and will treat us and our cars like garbage. Hopefully strained drivers quit before the altercations/incidents start (they already have here in LA).


----------



## UberHammer

dk.uber said:


> While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.
> 
> I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more?
> 
> Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


Even minimum wage employers have an employer that by law must pay 7.3% of the wage to the social security system in addition to the wage. So $7.25 is actually $7.78 worth of compensation to the employee, despite a $1.06 of that $7.78 going to their social safety net.

Every driver is an independent business owner. So the burden of producing profitable income from the work is the driver's and the driver's alone. It takes a lot of business sense to do Uber at $0.65 per mile and produce at least $7.78/hr of profitable income, and most people don't have that kind of business sense. The vast majority of Uber drivers in Lexington will fail to even produce minimum wage level income. And worse yet, most won't realize just how little they're making until they've wasted a ton of time and effort trying to meet Uber's advertisements of liveable earnings.


----------



## DriverJ

dk.uber said:


> Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.


Yeah, a 'Plus' I can't afford! If you're actually a driver in Lexington (Ky.), and you're honestly operating your vehicle for Uber, I would recommend getting to someone to have then run the numbers for you. Even if you get a couple of hours of their ridiculously low $14/hour crap, which you know isn't even close to what you'll pocket, right? You'll lose so much the rest of the time you will regret it. It may not be until you're flat broke, and/of if your car is trashed, but you will regret it. Unless you're not using this as a profit making scheme. In that case, Uber On!


----------



## observer

Mike Vidal said:


> And what is wrong with making more than minimum wage with this gig? I find your logic a bit flawed. In some retail establishments sales clerks get a commission on their sales so the can earn better than minimum.


That would have been Uberblack...


----------



## observer

UberHammer said:


> Even minimum wage employers have an employer that by law must pay 7.3% of the wage to the social security system in addition to the wage. So $7.25 is actually $7.78 worth of compensation to the employee, despite a $1.06 of that $7.78 going to their social safety net.
> 
> Every driver is an independent business owner. So the burden of producing profitable income from the work is the driver's and the driver's alone. It takes a lot of business sense to do Uber at $0.65 per mile and produce at least $7.78/hr of profitable income, and most people don't have that kind of business sense. The vast majority of Uber drivers in Lexington will fail to even produce minimum wage level income. And worse yet, most won't realize just how little they're making until they've wasted a ton of .time and effort trying to meet Uber's advertisements of liveable earnings.


7.3% is what an employer pays for its employee and employee pays another 7.3% Uber drivers pay both amounts because they are self employed. So in this case they would pay $2.12. Plus Fed,state taxes.


----------



## DriverJ

dk.uber said:


> While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.
> 
> I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more?
> 
> Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


Weird - another 'new member' that is pro-Uber.



dk.uber said:


> There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.


You believe you're going to make minimum wage driving for $0.65/mile????????? You believe $14/UberHour is a 'plus?' That would be so cute, if it wasn't so crazy.

I tell you what I'd do if I was you (not if I was me though!). I would call, ooops, I mean email Uber and tell them how impressed you are with the business, and that you're interested in leasing a large number of new vehicles through their very generous BenDover lease deal. I'll just about guarantee you that they'll have some preferred financing for ya. Your divers (and you) should do great, until the cars need gas, or the payments are due, whichever comes first.


----------



## dk.uber

Driver J - You have taken my point to an illogical extreme. Your comment of "tell them how impressed you are with the business" and subsequent recommendation to ultimately lease multiple cars is not supported by my statement. I've simply shared that Uber driving is a low-skill, entry-level opportunity...nothing more. Additionally, I was not stating I'm "pro-Uber". Again...it is what it is. 

Perhaps a better analogy would be Uber driving to waiting tables (which I did throughout my college years). A weekday night closing shift was brutal! One could work 8 or more hours, and possibly gross only $30-$40. Unfortunately, those shifts were often required in order to be scheduled for the more profitable weekend shifts; where one could make hundreds of dollars...on a good night. Uber driving is not much different, albeit with the added benefit of not "being required" to work the less profitable days or times. Uber driving is a transition occupation...or perhaps a way to supplement additional pay. It simply is not a career opportunity (i.e. "living wage") for the vast majority. 

Appreciating Uber driving for what it is...and one can better enjoy what fruits are available.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

dk.uber said:


> While I appreciate a good "rant and wail" session, I'm not exactly sure of the overall tone of the posts on this thread. It appears that drivers expect a "living wage" (or better) by driving Uber. Why? Basically, anyone who has a car (and can pass a basic background check) can drive. There is no better definition of requirements for a "minimum wage job" than that. KY minimum wage is $7.25/hr. That should be the basic expectation for Uber drivers in Louisville and Lexington. Uber sometimes giving guarantees of $14/hr is a nice plus.
> 
> I know there is likely some to comment that, "It takes skill to understand the best places to target." or "It's a customer service job...you only get what you pay for." To a degree, that may be correct. But...It takes skill to know how to bring orders to a table and coordinate many tables (Waiters), and customer service is vital in assisting patrons in selecting the correct shirt/pants combination (Retail Clothing Clerks)...but does anyone really believe those employs should mandate a base wage of $20/hr or more?
> 
> Uber driving is entry-level. That doesn't mean drivers should be unprofessional...but it does define reasonable earning expectations.


I really didn't want to engage in this meaningless conversation 
but here it is anyway:

I think you are selling yourself way too cheap.
Maybe it's easy to get signed up with Uber but 
being a long term successful driver with Uber is not easy at all.


----------



## UberHammer

You'll make a TON more waiting tables than you will doing Uber for $0.65/mile.


----------



## DriverJ

dk.uber said:


> Driver J - You have taken my point to an illogical extreme. Your comment of "tell them how impressed you are with the business" and subsequent recommendation to ultimately lease multiple cars is not supported by my statement. I've simply shared that Uber driving is a low-skill, entry-level opportunity...nothing more. Additionally, I was not stating I'm "pro-Uber". Again...it is what it is.
> 
> Perhaps a better analogy would be Uber driving to waiting tables (which I did throughout my college years). A weekday night closing shift was brutal! One could work 8 or more hours, and possibly gross only $30-$40. Unfortunately, those shifts were often required in order to be scheduled for the more profitable weekend shifts; where one could make hundreds of dollars...on a good night. Uber driving is not much different, albeit with the added benefit of not "being required" to work the less profitable days or times. Uber driving is a transition occupation...or perhaps a way to supplement additional pay. It simply is not a career opportunity (i.e. "living wage") for the vast majority.
> 
> Appreciating Uber driving for what it is...and one can better enjoy what fruits are available.


Waiting tables isn't a money-losing proposition. At $0.65/mile, and the other lower rates, Uber easily can be. If one can come out a little ahead on their ridiculously low guarantees of $14 and $10, then yes, you could possibly be in the black, but I just can't imagine anyone being that desperate for a few dollars. Especially when they have no insurance on their vehicle when driving for Uber. They could lose it all for barely breaking even. I just don't understand what they're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Bart McCoy

the only good thing is if anybody drives for .65 a mile and its their only job, they wont have to pay anything in tax
that is if they know how to do their taxes properly


----------

